# Need some help for good utv trails



## Rodney11111 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm planning a week trip to UP this weekend. What are some of the best trails out there for a utv worth going to??


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

The Danher Trail, north of Seney is pretty good. But with a UTV, go on the DNR web site and get the ORV "route" map listings. A lot of the snowmobile trails are open to UTV's, since most are just county roads anyway. You can also go to www.vvmapping.com and look at the route maps.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10371_14793_55471-38330--,00.html


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Drummond Island has trails and back roads up the yazoo and the businesses over there are pretty off-road friendly. FM


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Yes I know this is an old thread, but dang, that DNR overview map is useless. No way to filter routes vs trails, no zoom. Just pick a 3-4 county area and start clicking. Welcome back to the internet of 1998.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah the DNR map site is pretty bad. There has to be more utv trails out there than what they are showing g most areas have no utv or very small amount of utv trails. There has to be more these things are more popular than quads anymore. Are the maps just not updated or are there really not many options for a utv?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

vvmapping.com


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

7iron said:


> . A lot of the snowmobile trails are open to UTV's, since most are just county roads anyway. .


How much snowmobiling have you done in the UP?


----------

